# Banner leicht gemacht, aber wie ?



## irgendeinnick (19. Juli 2004)

Moin aus dem hohen Norden,
ich hätte gerne ein Banner für meine Homepage, hab bis jetzt aber nur Seiten und Programme gefunden, wo man vorgegebene, z.T. nicht wirklich brauchbare Hintergründe nehmen müsste. Kennt jemand eine Lösung (am Besten natürlich umsonst).
Vielen Dank für Antworten
irgendeinnick


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (20. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von irgendeinnick _
> *Kennt jemand eine Lösung (am Besten natürlich umsonst).*


Wie wär's mit selber machen? 
Welche Programme hast Du zur Verfügung? Welche Zielgruppe spricht Deine
Seite an? Welch Wünsche, Vorstellungen hast Du an ein Banner?

Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## thoru (20. Juli 2004)

....für mich hört sich das schon nach selbermachen an,
denke das irgendeinnick gern einen heißen Tip hätte 
welches Programm er dafür nutzen sollte.
Solche Banner kannst du mit jedem Pixelprogramm
(Photoshop, Fireworks, Paint-Shop-Pro) machen. Die
eben genannten Programme kosten alle ein wenig 
oder auch mehr. The Gimp wäre eine kostenlose Alternative.
Du kannst dir natürlich auch eine Trialversion der anderen besorgen.
Sollten wir deine Fragen noch nicht annähernd beantwortet haben,
solltest du sie genauer spezifizieren.


cu
thoru


----------



## irgendeinnick (20. Juli 2004)

so... welches davon könnt Ihr mir den empfehlen ?


Abbyy
FineReader - ... mehr ACD Systems
ACDSee - ... mehr 
Adobe
Photoshop - Photoshop Album - ... mehr Ahead
Nero PhotoShop Elite - ... mehr 
Ambient Design
ArtRage - ... mehr Ashampoo
Illuminator - SnapYa! - ... mehr 
Cerious Software
ThumbsPlus - ... mehr CoffeeCup
GIF Animator - Image Mapper - ... mehr 
Data Becker
Foto Drucker - ... mehr Google
Picasa - ... mehr 
Jasc
Paint Shop Photo Album - Paint Shop Pro - ... mehr LuraWave
SmartCompress - ... mehr 
Magix
Fotos auf CD & DVD - ... mehr Pixum
Pixum-Up - ... mehr 
SAD
Webfotoalbum - ... mehr Ulead
GIF Animator - Photo Explorer - PhotoImpact - ... mehr 
Weitere Downloads
1-More MiniShow - 1-More PhotoCalender - 1-More Watermarker - 20/20 - 2GIF - 2Icon - 2JPEG - Abracadabra - AcidImage - Active Dimension - ... mehr Wildpalm
CameraFX - ... mehr


----------



## thoru (20. Juli 2004)

Moin Moin..

nach erstem Überfliegen habe ich mal drei Programme
gefunden mit denen du Banner erstellen kannst.
Welches du davon einsetzt würde ich abhängig machen
von deinem Wissenstand im jeweiligen Programm.

Adobe Photoshop
Jasc PaintShop Pro
PhotoImpact

cu
thoru


----------

